# Lets see some photos from last year hunts



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

Well I am setting up my new motor for my boat and getting the itch, so lets see some pic to pass the time.









The Youth Hunt









One ugly young redhead









Finally drew a tag after putting in for 8 years, guess the wait pays off.









The new family photo, Thanksgiving day.









Gotta love the late season.

*Is there a waiting period for swan if you drew and harvested a bird last year?*


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)




----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Last season was one of the best.........


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

> Is there a waiting period for swan if you drew and harvested a bird last year?


There no waiting period at all on swans.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

here a couple more.

















It was a great season spent with friends and family.Looking forward to this year season with my good friends and family.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

A few Hunts from last year.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

**** Dustin, now I know why the wigeon population is lower this year....


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> **** Dustin, now I know why the wigeon population is lower this year....


You know i really did not kill that many like years past.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

I always seem to get sucked into these posts. I love them!

Starting off with a bang:









Just hangin out:









Which season were we talking about?









Sprig









Pulled from the camcorder

















Ending a 25 year dry spell:









Getting kids on some honks:









Jade:

















Last day of the saeson:


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

How about one from two weeks ago? 










Can you name this duck?


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

Ringed Teal?


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

enjoy it best when my son is with me! everything else is gravy!









looks like you had a great trip Bob!! you have some prize birds for the wall. thanks for sharing!!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

http://i1020.photobucket.com/albums/af3 ... nPoint.jpg

http://i1020.photobucket.com/albums/af3 ... C_6488.jpg

http://i1020.photobucket.com/albums/af3 ... C_6457.jpg

http://i1020.photobucket.com/albums/af3 ... C_6620.jpg

http://i1020.photobucket.com/albums/af3 ... 6843-1.jpg


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

A few kings taken over one of Jeremy's hand made decoy!!!!


----------



## Bottomwatcher (Jan 21, 2009)

I cant wait![attachment=4:1wpfo94i]12-9-2010004.jpg[/attachment:1wpfo94i][attachment=3:1wpfo94i]ducks010.jpg[/attachment:1wpfo94i][attachment=2:1wpfo94i]ducks008.jpg[/attachment:1wpfo94i][attachment=1:1wpfo94i]odd005.jpg[/attachment:1wpfo94i][attachment=0:1wpfo94i]12-10-10003.jpg[/attachment:1wpfo94i]


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

paddler213 said:


> http://i1020.photobucket.com/albums/af326/paddler213/OnPoint.jpg
> 
> http://i1020.photobucket.com/albums/af3 ... C_6488.jpg
> 
> ...


I love the second one (wigeon with the pinnies). Cool pic!


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

Last year's was a great year!


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

RJ-Max4 said:


> Last year's was a great year!


Richard,
man i love this last picture! one of the best i've seen on here!!! 8)


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

Darin Noorda said:


>


Richard,
man i love this last picture! one of the best i've seen on here!!! 8)[/quote]

Thanks Darin, I appreciate the kind words!


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

[attachment=0:3o5n2no6]132.JPG[/attachment:3o5n2no6][attachment=0:3o5n2no6]132.JPG[/attachment:3o5n2no6][attachment=1:3o5n2no6]091.JPG[/attachment:3o5n2no6][attachment=2:3o5n2no6]083.JPG[/attachment:3o5n2no6][attachment=3:3o5n2no6]060.JPG[/attachment:3o5n2no6][attachment=4:3o5n2no6]071.JPG[/attachment:3o5n2no6]well here are few from southern utah


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## Trophyboat (Jan 15, 2008)

I am bored so I will join. Only went on two hunts but did well on each[attachment=1:d3zdnt5u]duckhunt.jpg[/attachment:d3zdnt5u]


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

the opener








my first woodie








my 2010 swan








other hunts throughout the season


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Most fun all year - a limit of Montana Greenheads with the Legacy 28 Gauge.


----------



## Jsw (Dec 5, 2010)

Hunter_17 said:


> Well I am setting up my new motor for my boat and getting the itch, so lets see some pic to pass the time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

